# تركيبه ملون يونيفرسال باللون الاصفر الكبريتي (الذهبي - الاهره)



## Lithium ion (1 ديسمبر 2011)

اللون الاصفر الكبريتي (الذهبي ) مستخدما كملون يونيفرسال
الملون اليونيفرسال هو الذي يصلح لتلوين كل من الدهانات المائيه والزيتيه
تركيبته تعتمد علي وجود مشتت يصلح لمائي والزيتي وهنا سنستخدم ال هيدروبالت من شركه كوجنيس وهناك العديد مثله لدي اغلب الشركات
*التركيبه*
:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:
*-15.0------------------ HYDROPALAT 1080
-43.6---------------- De mineralized water
-40.0---------------Pigment Golden yellow
-1.0------------------------ Dehydron 1650
-0.2-------------------------------- AMP 95
-0.2-------------------------------- Biocide
100.00*​:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:
*خطوات التشغيل
*
يتم خلط المشتت مع الماء ثم إضافه ال AMP95 
يتم إضافه الديفومر
يتم إضافه الصبغه والطحن باستخدام بلي الطحن لمده 2\1 ساعه 
يتم إضافه مانع العفن


----------



## Lithium ion (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*اللون الاسود مستخدما كملون يونيفرسال*

*التركيبه*
:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:
*-15.0------------------ HYDROPALAT 1080
-58.6---------------- De mineralized water
-25.0---------------Pigment special black 6
-1.0------------------------ Dehydron 1650
-0.2-------------------------------- AMP 95
-0.2-------------------------------- Biocide
100.00*​:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:
*خطوات التشغيل
*
يتم خلط المشتت مع الماء ثم إضافه ال AMP95 
يتم إضافه الديفومر
يتم إضافه الصبغه والطحن باستخدام بلي الطحن لمده 2\1 ساعه 
يتم إضافه مانع العفن[/QUOTE]


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن اسأل سؤال ؟
dehydron 1650 هذة المادة مانعة للرغوة ؟
black 6 اسود كربون ولا اكسيد حديد اسود ؟
المطحنة شكلها ايه بالظبط يااريت توضيح 
وما فائدة amp 95 ?
ضرورى استخدام ماء منزوع الاملاح ؟ وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Lithium ion (19 ديسمبر 2011)

كيميائى احمد حمدى قال:


> ممكن اسأل سؤال ؟
> dehydron 1650 هذة المادة مانعة للرغوة ؟
> black 6 اسود كربون ولا اكسيد حديد اسود ؟
> المطحنة شكلها ايه بالظبط يااريت توضيح
> ...



السلام عليكم
1- ال Dehydron 1650 مانع رغوه لتقليل ومنع الرغوه المتكونه
2- ال Black 6 هو اسودكربون وليس اكسيد حديد اسود
3- AMP 95 هو مضبط لدرجه الحموضه وهو يعمل علي تنشيط المشتت
4- ليس من الضروري استخدام ماء منزوع الاملاح بل يمكن استخدام ماء عادي وذلك لاضافه مانع العفن
5- المطحنه هو طاحونه انتاج عاديه كالمستخدمه في طحن اللاكيهات سواء كانت ساند ميل او دينو ميل


----------



## hanyfared (26 يناير 2012)

ارجو من حضرتك توضيح اماكن بيع مادة الهيدروبلات او هل من الممكن استخدام الجيلايكول بديل لها ام لا ارجو ارد ف اسرع وقت


----------



## thechemist_1981 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

وهل يتم وضع ملح بالماء اولا او من الممكن عدم وضعه
وبعض التركيبات بها ايثيلين جليكول فما رايكم


----------



## غيث أمين (6 مايو 2021)

Lithium ion قال:


> *اللون الاسود مستخدما كملون يونيفرسال*
> 
> *التركيبه*
> :19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:
> ...


شكرا استاذ على المجهود جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
هل يمكن استعمال هذه الخلطة في جميع الالوان الأخرى. باستعمال الاوكسيد


----------

